# On a Short Tour Next Month (UK including scotland!)



## John_Strychnine (Mar 25, 2008)

Come check us ooot. 

On tour with My Minds Weapon (MySpace.com - MY MINDS WEAPON [NEW MERCH COMING SOON!] - Aberdeen, UK - Metal / Hardcore / Progressive - www.myspace.com/mymindsweapon)


25 Apr 2008 Studio 24 Edinburgh, UK
26 Apr 2008 The East Neuk Aberdeen, UK
27 Apr 2008 Dexter's bar Dundee, UK
1 May 2008 The Green Room Welwyn Garden City, UK
2 May 2008 The Face Bar Reading, UK
3 May 2008 Jubilee Hall Amersham, UK

5 May 2008 UBSU Luton, UK

MySpace.com - FELL SILENT - New Album Cover and Song Up! - Milton Keynes, UK - Metal / Experimental / Progressive - www.myspace.com/fellsilent

Chug Chug.


----------



## Papa Shank (Mar 25, 2008)

You're coming to Arbroath? Expect a club full of kids...


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2008)

lol doing aberdeen and arbroath apposed to the obvious glasgow show is the smartest thing youv ever done.

Unfortunatley it means i cant go see you but it means that there will be a decent number of folk to see you who will actually do something rather than about 5 folk who 'came to see how shite you are' in glasgow.

edit lol i cant go see you not can


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll make it down for one, or at the very least try to!


----------



## John_Strychnine (Mar 25, 2008)

Papa Shank said:


> You're coming to Arbroath? Expect a club full of kids...



No different to usual then haha.

"ooo look at that guys fringe, lets go outside for a fag while the headline band play, ooo my hair"



Sorry didnt get a glasgow date mate, think it had something to do with my minds weapon playing there around the same time or something.
and yes james! you must.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 25, 2008)

Tell me when you're close to london biatch


----------



## TimSE (Mar 25, 2008)

2 May 2008 The Face Bar Reading, UK
Im well fucking up for that!


----------



## John_Strychnine (Mar 25, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Tell me when you're close to london biatch



Friday Honey!  

Im at Sin, friends birthday init!


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 25, 2008)

Howcome you guys never come to Devon or close enough in the southwest for me to get there while I'm at uni? Get on it John!


----------



## Papa Shank (Mar 25, 2008)

Might pop along to the Waterfront all the same just to check your band out, assuming those damn kids don't turn the place into an alcohol fueled tea party. Might have to pull out the old liver and kidney from retirement for some old school drinking aswell.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Mar 26, 2008)

PeteyG said:


> Howcome you guys never come to Devon or close enough in the southwest for me to get there while I'm at uni? Get on it John!



We should really, considering our bassist now lives in Cornwall (well i say lives, his rents live there he works there and lives at mine 5 days a week...)

Really want to play in Yeovil actually. We've played in bristol many times, played plymouth, Falmouth, Bournemouth, Glocousterrrr, bridgewater.

We'll be down there again soon i guess!



Papa Shank said:


> Might pop along to the Waterfront all the same just to check your band out, assuming those damn kids don't turn the place into an alcohol fueled tea party. Might have to pull out the old liver and kidney from retirement for some old school drinking aswell.



haha whats the place like? I heard the only thing to do in Abroath is shag and drink...


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 27, 2008)

I might well be coming along to the Luton SU gig with My Minds Weapon now, as the Red Seas Fire drummer lives in Letchworth which is a stones throw away and it's way past due that I see you guys.

On another note, am also gonna be at the Textures/Tesseract gig in Milton Keynes in a couple of weeks or whenever it is along with most of RSF, am I right in assuming you'll be there Browne?


----------



## Papa Shank (Mar 27, 2008)

John_Strychnine said:


> haha whats the place like? I heard the only thing to do in Abroath is shag and drink...



Hmmm






Well, you could say that. Infact I can't think much else that there is to do, other than be employed or unemployed.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Mar 27, 2008)

PeteyG said:


> I might well be coming along to the Luton SU gig with My Minds Weapon now, as the Red Seas Fire drummer lives in Letchworth which is a stones throw away and it's way past due that I see you guys.
> 
> On another note, am also gonna be at the Textures/Tesseract gig in Milton Keynes in a couple of weeks or whenever it is along with most of RSF, am I right in assuming you'll be there Browne?



I "think" I'll be there, im recording a band that weekend but ill hopefully be finished by the time the gig starts.

We we're also spose to be playing that gig, but due to some setup problems we can't play any gigs till the weapon tour, which is completely gay.

See you then and possibly luton!


----------



## John_Strychnine (Apr 17, 2008)

This is next week 
Abroath gig has now moved to Dexter's Bar In Dundee 

Thanks


----------



## Nick (Apr 17, 2008)

John_Strychnine said:


> haha whats the place like? I heard the only thing to do in Abroath is shag and drink...





fact....


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 17, 2008)

Where's your london show innit?


----------



## jibster (Apr 17, 2008)

Should be coming down to the SU gig assuming we don't book a gig on the same day.

Haven't seen you guys live since we played with you at the beginning of last year.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Apr 18, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Where's your london show innit?



Couldn't sort one out man!

Let me know if you wanna come to any though and ur welcome to my slut pass


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 18, 2008)

Amersham isn't too far away  And it's on a saturday, so that'd be cool


----------



## John_Strychnine (Apr 18, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Amersham isn't too far away  And it's on a saturday, so that'd be cool



Text me if you come and ill get you on the list 
and if you have anyone else with you ill try and get those on too.


----------



## astrocreep (Apr 18, 2008)

Will try to make it along to the Edinburgh gig!


----------

